# Are you a Sci-fi geek??



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Check out this quiz!! I'm not nearly as geeky as I thought I was, only scored 6 out of 11.

http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/featur...D=168&GT1=6657


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

10 out of 11, baby. zigged when i should have zagged on the replicants.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

3 out of 11 thank god


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Pete,
6 out of 11 for me too! And I just saw Blade Runner but got confused with replicators vs. replicants 'cause I'm watching SG-1!

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

9/11 missed 7 and 11.

Phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

5 out of 11.  Apparently I'll be toast when the alien invasion comes (unless it's friendly  )
Phil, you missed number 11? Even I got that  You're probably just not old enough.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm old enough--41--just not a die hard Trekker.

I think I'm old enough.

Phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh Phil, you know I'm just teasing! um, Don't you?  Sorry. 
Then again, I have a cold and my brain feels soggy, so please accept apologies if they're needed.
And then again, I'm 54 and remember 60s rock & roll lyics and Star Trek plot lines but not where I put my glasses (and I currently have 3 pairs). 

OK. not making sense. going back to bed.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Not a problem. I know a smattering of 60s lyrics from older brothers and sisters playing the tunes on into the 70s...

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Rats! I only got 7. But thanks for the quiz!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Only 6/11, I was worried there for a second.

On the plus side, I get to give redace1960 an atomic wedgie for being so darn geekie.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

3

A lot of old school sci-fi questions.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

8 out of 11. Not bad, but it does prove I need to get back to my geek roots


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

beginning to feel a little lonesome up here in the stratosphere of my personal geekiness.......*picks her atomic wedgie*


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

4/11.

300 bottles of wine ago I might have got more.

Mark


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What can I say redace, some people are just geekier than others!!!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah, well, just wait till i contact my geeky mothership....THEN we'll see whos on what side of the colonoscope, bucko!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Good, Bad, I'm the guy with the gun.


----------

